# قطع غيار الخاصة بمكائن لحام الميج والتيج



## مريم12 (1 مارس 2010)

وكلاء لشركة بلازما بوينت الإيطالية 
ونبيع لجميع أنحاء الوطن العربي قطع غيار الخاصة بمكائن لحام الميج والتيج mig & tig
كل المطلوب تحدد كود بند القطعة التي تحتاج لها ووضع رد على الموضوع أو المراسلة المباشرة وسوف نقوم بإرسال عرض سعر لكم 



 

 

 





 

 

 





 



القطع التي نبيعها لأغلب الشركات في العالم للأكثر من 23 شركة​
Mig torch Binzel® type MB 15 - 3 m. with spring pins
Mig torch Binzel® type MB 15 - 3 m. with spring pins
Mig torch Binzel® type MB 15 - 4 m. with spring pins
Mig torch Binzel® type MB 15 - 4 m. with spring pins
Mig torch Binzel® type MB 15 - 5 m. with spring pins

Swan neck P.P.150G (left threaded)
Insulating hose
Swan neck support
Insulator
Spring
Contact tip holder (left threaded)
Contact tip M 6 x 25 ø 0,6 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 25 ø 0,8 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 25 ø 0,9 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 25 ø 1,0 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 25 ø 1,2 mm. E-Cu
Gas nozzle conical ø 12
Gas nozzle cylindrical ø 16
Insulating body PVC
Lock nut
Hexagonal fitting
Ergonomic handle
Ergonomic handle complete with item 11-12-13-14-15
Screw (single price)
Trigger
Nut for handle
Joint
Spring
Coaxial cable fitting mmq. 16-35
Nut M10 x 1
Sleeve for cable mmq. 16-35
Coaxial cable 16 mm2/mt.3
Coaxial cable 16 mm2/mt.4
Coaxial cable 16 mm2/mt.5
Spring
Connector case KZ2
Plug nut
Central plug air KZ2 w/spring pins ( M 10 x 1 )
Spring pin (single)
Liner positioner nut
Coated steel liner ø 1,5 x 4,0 mm./ m.4 cpl. blue (wire ø 0,6 - 1,0)
Coated steel liner ø 1,5 x 4,0 mm./ m.5 cpl. blue (wire ø 0,6 - 1,0)
Teflon® liner blue 1,5 x 4,2 mm./ m.3 (wire ø 0,6 - 1,0)
Teflon® liner blue 1,5 x 4,2 mm./ m.4 (wire ø 0,6 - 1,0)
Teflon® liner blue 1,5 x 4,2 mm./ m.5 (wire ø 0,6 - 1,0)
Teflon® liner black 2,0 x 4,5 mm./ m.4 (wire ø 0,6 - 1,2)
Teflon® liner black 2,0 x 4,5 mm./ m.5 (wire ø 0,6 - 1,2)
Teflon® liner red 2,2 x 4,2 mm./ m.3 (wire ø 1,0 - 1,6)
Teflon® liner red 2,2 x 4,2 mm./ m.4 (wire ø 1,0 - 1,6)
Teflon® liner red 2,2 x 4,2 mm./ m.5 (wire ø 1,0 - 1,6)
Nipple for Teflon® liner ø 4,5 mm.

Mig torch Binzel® type MB 24 - 3 m. with spring pins
Mig torch Binzel® type MB 24 - 3 m. with spring pins
Mig torch Binzel® type MB 24 - 4 m. with spring pins
Mig torch Binzel® type MB 24 - 4 m. with spring pins
Mig torch Binzel® type MB 24 - 5 m. with spring pins
Swan neck P.P.240G
Gas diffuser white
Gas diffuser in ceramic
Contact tip holder M6
Contact tip M 6 x 25 ø 0,6 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 25 ø 0,8 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 25 ø 0,9 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 25 ø 1,0 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 25 ø 1,2 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 0,6 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 0,8 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 0,9 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 1,0 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 1,2 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 1,4 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 1,6 mm. E-Cu
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 0,8 mm. Cu-Cr-Zr
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 1,0 mm. Cu-Cr-Zr
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 1,2 mm. Cu-Cr-Zr
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 1,4 mm. Cu-Cr-Zr
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 1,6 mm. Cu-Cr-Zr
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 0,6 mm. for alluminium
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 0,8 mm. for alluminium
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 0,9 mm. for alluminium
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 1,0 mm. for alluminium
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 1,2 mm. for alluminium
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 1,4 mm. for alluminium
Contact tip M 6 x 28 ø 1,6 mm. for alluminium
Gas nozzle conical ø 12,5
Gas nozzle cylindrical ø 17
Insulating body PVC
Ergonomic handle
Ergonomic handle complete with item 8-9-10-11-12
Screw (single price)
Trigger
Nut for handle
Joint
Spring
Coaxial cable fitting mmq. 16-35
Nut M10 x 1
Sleeve for cable mmq. 16-35
Coaxial cable 25 mm2/mt.3
Coaxial cable 25 mm2/mt.4
Coaxial cable 25 mm2/mt.5
Spring
Connector case KZ2
Plug nut
Central plug air KZ2 w/spring pins ( M 10 x 1 )
Spring pin (single)
Liner positioner nut
Coated steel liner ø 1,5 x 4,0 mm./ m.4 cpl. blue (wire ø 0,6 - 1,0 )
Coated steel liner ø 1,5 x 4,0 mm./ m.5 cpl. blue (wire ø 0,6 - 1,0 )
Coated steel liner ø 2,0 x 4,0 mm./ m.4 cpl. red (wire ø 1,0 - 1,6 )
Coated steel liner ø 2,0 x 4,0 mm./ m.5 cpl. red (wire ø 1,0 - 1,6 )
Teflon® liner black 2,0 x 4,5 mm./ m.4 (wire ø 0,6 - 1,2)
Teflon® liner black 2,0 x 4,5 mm./ m.5 (wire ø 0,6 - 1,2)
Teflon® liner black 2,5 x 4,5 mm./ m.4 (wire ø 1,0- 1,6)
Teflon® liner black 2,5 x 4,5 mm./ m.5 (wire ø 1,0-1,6)
Nipple for Teflon® liner ø 4,5 mm.​


 

 

 





 

 

 





 



*أكثر من 7000 ألالف صنف من قطع الغيار لجميع الماركات العالمية *
هذا هو الرابط للاتصال 
http://www.akafi.net/showthread.php?t=108126


----------



## سامي الابراهيمي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يحفظكم


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك*


----------

